# Sedona: Which resort has the best pool and view?



## CMF (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone that reads my threads must be thinking that I'm schizophrenic.  One day I'm asking about East Coast resorts and the next day I'm asking about Sedona.  I appreciate your patience.


My family is now looking at Sedona in June.  We spend a lot of time at the pool so a great pool area is a big plus for us.  Also, we want to have a great view.  Finally, from reading some reviews, I noticed that some resorts do not have a washer and dryer in the unit.  That would not work for us.  As a reminder, for those of you not already familiar with my family.  We would be traveling with three young children.

As always,  thanks for your suggestions.

Charles


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2007)

None of the resorts in Sedona have particularly good pools, in my opinion.  All of the pools are small and very plain in comparison to the pools you'll find at resorts in Florida.  If you want a great pool at a resort in Arizona, then you'll need to stay in Scottsdale or Phoenix.

As for scenic views, I'd say that Sunterra's Sedona Summit probably has the best Red Rock views.  Arroyo Roble has a very pretty setting among the trees along Oak Creek...and a lot of people love it...but the units are very dated.  Sedona Springs probably has the biggest and best units.  They are huge and extremely nice.  But the pool is small and there isn't much of a view...and there isn't a washer or dryer in the units.

However, one major plus in Sedona is that the whole town is in an absolutely stunning setting.  Wherever you stay, you are never far from a striking vista.  If it isn't right outside your window, then just walk 1/2 a block down the road.  The red rocks completely surround the town and there are gorgeous views in virtually any direction.  (Unless you're staying at The Ridge...in which case you aren't actually in Sedona and the great views are only to the north towards town.)

It's fun considering different places to vacation.  Don't feel bad about asking about a variety of locations...East Coast, Arizona, wherever!

Steve


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 17, 2007)

I believe that the Hyatt at Pinon Pointe has the best pool (of the ones I saw, which wasn't all of the resorts).  It has a 360 degree view of the Red Rocks.  You don't need a fancy rock pool when you have that breathtaking view.


----------



## Gracey (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Charles,
   We'll be staying at Sedona Springs in June :whoopie:  I asked a similar question to yours about the pools a long time back.  My 14 year old DD just seems to care about lounging around the pool and tanning.  I guess it's not like they dig in dirt for their pools, its all rock and they have to blast so it's quite cost prohibitive so the pools in the sedona resorts all tend to be on the smaller scale.  

Laurie


----------



## mshatty (Feb 17, 2007)

The Fairfield Sedona has a nice pool with a nice view of one of the large red rock formations.  It also has an outdoor hot tub in the same area.  We were there in December and some folks were using the hot tub, not the pool.


----------

